# candles for Joker



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Candle lit for Joker, keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Candle lit for Joker and his loving mom.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Joker, a candle lit.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much, friends. I am trying not to worry. Focusing on my boy's happy face, his consummate begging to lick my plate, his delight in playing with Sunny. I want to spend a lot more time enjoying The Best Dog in the World.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending loving thoughts and prayers for sweet Joker.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks so much, friends. I am trying not to worry. Focusing on my boy's happy face, his consummate begging to lick my plate, his delight in playing with Sunny. I want to spend a lot more time enjoying The Best Dog in the World.
> 
> Prayers for Joker,
> Lucy



Soak up every moment you can, there are so many of us pulling for your beautiful boy! Candle lit, prayer sent....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Candle lit for handsome Joker and his wonderful Mom. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said and a candle lit for your beautiful Joker x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for your beautiful Joker.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker as he has his surgery today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for starting the candles for Joker. He is in my thoughts today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks again for being here for my boy. The news is about as good as we can expect at this point. Joker came through surgery well and he is resting comfortably, having been stable throughout the day. I'll post more details in his other thread later tonight.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Prayers for you! Adding him to my prayer list. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

